# Killer day finding hospital bottles and much more!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 24, 2020)

Today my buddies and I dug through a huge 1930s-1950s dump which produced some really nice cans, milks, and other stuff. We also dug the spot where I found those state hospital bottles and I found 10 more of them! Here are my finds:





Back from Left to Right:
Odd newer jug (out of frame), Stoneware Preserve Crock,  Mathiu Beverages Taftville, CT (base embossed art deco soda), S.S. Lamb from Mystic, CT (too bad about the paint loss, but it still displays), Norwalk Dairy from Norwalk, CT (needs a soaking), Esso motor oil can, and an oddly threaded early whiskey.

Middle from left to right:
Milk Glass Pepper Jar, U.D.Co amber, Bending & Schlesinger inc Chemists New York, Bell & Conpany (inc) Manufacturing Chemist New York, 10 N.Y.S.H. Pharmacy Rochester, NY bottles, stoppers and some slick mini corkers.

Front:
D.J. Chaffee MD Rochester, NY Med and an advertising coal card thing

Esso:




Stoneware:




Fleer Bros. Coal and Coke advertising:




S.S. Lamb (Mystic, CT) milk:




Norwalk Dairy (Norwalk, CT):




D.J. Chaffee MD Rochester, NY




Now I have 18 of the N.Y.S.H (New York State Hospital) Pharmacy Rochester, N.Y. bottles!: 




All in all another killer day! 

Thanks for looking,
           PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 24, 2020)

Almost forgot! Here are the beer cans all of which should clean up great, especially the Old Germans!


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 25, 2020)

Great finds


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2020)

3 different Harvard cans & a Holihan's can.


----------



## embe (Oct 25, 2020)

Cool, not so much a can man but they sure do have some patina!  Nice finds


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2020)

found a lot of rusty oil cans in the woods , never seen one with that much colour , what kind of metal is it made of ? 

some of those beer cans have a lot of rust , tough to say if they'd clean up much , unfortuently when they've been outdoors this long there often isn't a lot left by now


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 25, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Almost forgot! Here are the beer cans all of which should clean up great, especially the Old Germans!
> View attachment 213490
> View attachment 213489
> View attachment 213488
> View attachment 213487


I am amazed at how people clean up old rusty cans. Would love to see a before and after. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 26, 2020)

RCO said:


> found a lot of rusty oil cans in the woods , never seen one with that much colour , what kind of metal is it made of ?
> 
> some of those beer cans have a lot of rust , tough to say if they'd clean up much , unfortuently when they've been outdoors this long there often isn't a lot left by now



Sometimes the beer cans clean really great and sometimes don't. Its a 50/50 with the rusty cans. The oil can is made of aluminum (and came off the surface), which explains why it is in nice shape.


----------



## RCO (Oct 26, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Sometimes the beer cans clean really great and sometimes don't. Its a 50/50 with the rusty cans. The oil can is made of aluminum (and came off the surface), which explains why it is in nice shape.



I wondered if it might be aluminum , one thing I notice with cans as its pretty much impossible in the woods/dump to know which ones are worth keeping or even id what brand they are . which is why I always bring so many home , so I can sort thru them and id them 

but I find here the rust is often really bad even on cans from the 70's or 80's as they've been outdoors for 40 plus years by now , although I've still managed to fill up a nice display of them in the garage with the nicer ones


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 27, 2020)

How do you clean the cans? 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 27, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> How do you clean the cans?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk



Honestly, I don't personally. I send them to my buddy who knows how to. Leon aka Hemihampton uses the same methods, I think, you can message him on what the best method to use is.


----------



## SOT(D) (Oct 28, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Today my buddies and I dug through a huge 1930s-1950s dump which produced some really nice cans, milks, and other stuff. We also dug the spot where I found those state hospital bottles and I found 10 more of them! Here are my finds:
> 
> View attachment 213479
> Back from Left to Right:
> ...


Fantastic stuff! Are you willing to sell any? Especially the crockery ...nudge, nudge, wink wink!...? I have found a few 1940s soda bottles, at the city dump, where I have been doing "light duty"...I must post those.


----------



## Palani (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice finds


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 29, 2020)

SOT(D) said:


> Fantastic stuff! Are you willing to sell any? Especially the crockery ...nudge, nudge, wink wink!...? I have found a few 1940s soda bottles, at the city dump, where I have been doing "light duty"...I must post those.


Not selling yet, but I may find more crockery since I have barely scratched 25% of this place.


----------



## SOT(D) (Oct 29, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Not selling yet, but I may find more crockery since I have barely scratched 25% of this place.


OK, thanks...but let me know when!!!
For crocks, I have to dig around (usually cellars!) up in NH and IL, as it is more plentiful than down here in FL. My folks have some great, large, crocks...2-5 gal...that go back to when my father's uncle ran alcohol from Canada into Manchester, in the 20s-30s. Some varied ginger bottles as well. 
My wife is not a great fan of bottles and crockery, so most ends up in my work room!!


----------



## SOT(D) (Oct 29, 2020)

SOT(D) said:


> OK, thanks...but let me know when!!!
> For crocks, I have to dig around (usually cellars!) up in NH and IL, as it is more plentiful than down here in FL. My folks have some great, large, crocks...2-5 gal...that go back to when my father's uncle ran alcohol from Canada into Manchester, in the 20s-30s. Some varied ginger bottles as well.
> My wife is not a great fan of bottles and crockery, so most ends up in my work room!!


...that jug style crockery, on the left in the photo, is very cool.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 29, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> How do you clean the cans?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk



We always used Oxalic Acid/water mix. Oxalic acid is essentially wood bleach. You do have to keep an eye on them while soaking as to not over-do it.


----------



## yacorie (Oct 29, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> We always used Oxalic Acid/water mix. Oxalic acid is essentially wood bleach. You do have to keep an eye on them while soaking as to not over-do it.



spot on.  It’s really not tough and anyone can do it and should do it.  You may find some rusty gold


----------

